

Ask HN: How to hire a sales person for SME?  - ricksta

We my co-founder and I have built a product for storefront SME. Both of us are engineering type and not very good going door to door selling. We tried but haven&#x27;t been able to convince any to buy from us. We know this product can sell because our competitor (in a different geographical area) is able to sell plenty, so it&#x27;s not that we are building something no one wants. So my question is how do we hire a good sales person who can help us sell our product?
======
20100thibault
I would recommend reading ultimates sales machine by Chet Holmes it cover the
hiring aspect as well as the process of sales this book as been a game changer
for me

